# want to lose fat and build muscle :-/



## firebat (Aug 2, 2003)

I need an eating program for 7 days a week.
I need a cardio/lift program on a weekly basis.
I need to know what to do, and when to do it.


My schedule:
Monday: Day off, I don't do shit.
Tuesday: School 6 PM to 10 PM.
Wednesday: Work 3-8.
Thursday: School 6-10.
Friday: Work 3-10.
Sat.: Work 3-10.
Sun.: Work 3-10.

This is my summer schedule, as soon as the normal fall semester starts I don't know what I'll have because I havent scheduled my classes yet.

I need to know when to lift weights, (my friend gave me a program and im comfortable with proper weight so no need for a program here.) I need to know when to do cardio(what kind and how much, I heard illipticals are good) what to eat, how much to eat, when to wake up and go to bed, what supplements to take. I'm 6 foot 165 LBS. (I know im a little bitch.)  I want to lose the flab(handles and stomach) and gain some muscle. Thanks if anyone takes the initiative and starts me out on something. I'm lost. Thank you.


----------



## dymas (Aug 3, 2003)

Hiya Firebat,

Welcome to IM!  

I would suggest you start by reading the "Newbies Start Here" sticky at the top.

You seem to think you "NEED" lots of things, maybe you should consider hiring a personal trainier? I doubt anybody here is going to design a full lifestyle for you, you need to do some of the leg work yourself  

Spend some time reading the posts in the various forums and start writing out a workout plan and a nutrition plan...also the "Journals" forum is a great place to get ideas...

For the nutrition we need a breakdown of every meal and totals for the day.

Example:

Meal #3
1 can of 6oz tuna in water (bubblebee)
3 cups mixed salad 
1 TBS flax oil

kcals: 305
Protein: 37.5g
Carbs: 0 (not including veggies)
Fat: 16.5

from there we can help you with your diet


----------



## firebat (Aug 3, 2003)

i dont measure the stuff i eat but a normal day goes like this:
wake up and fill a normal sized bowl with raisin nut bran cereal.  then i eat an apple or sandwich right before work (ham and cheese(1 slice cheese, 3 ham) with lettuce and mustard.) at work i normally have a hoagie (similar to a wawa 6" hoagie) and for dinner its either another bowl of cereal or something my mom makes for dinner.


----------



## Jvette73 (Aug 3, 2003)

To help build muscle and loose fat eat more protien and fewer carbs.  Increase your intake of meats, eggs and cheeses.  Decrease your intake of breads, cereals, pastas, and potatos.  If you remain active but take in fewer carbs your body will have no choice but to burn off fat as energy.  Every 4th or 5th day reverse the routine and eat more carbs.  This is suggested to help as it will help your metabolism stay higher.  If you constantly eat too few carbs you body can go into starvation mode and your metabolism may slow down.  So its a balancing game.  Bigger muscles will definatly burn more energy.  So work out hard and get plenty of protien for growth.  Runing, walkin, cycling..ect and other cardio activites are great for burning fat.  Especially when combine with weight training the bigger muscles will burn more during the cardio workouts.


----------



## Jvette73 (Aug 3, 2003)

Ive been told that cardio will burn more fat on an empty stomach.   Theory being that the energy must come from stored fat rather than food that is currently being digested.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 3, 2003)

First of all NO on the cheeses.  Too much fat.  Secondly too much cardio will only burn LBM.  Stick with 2-3 sessions a week of either 20 mins HIIT or 30-40 mins traditional cardio at 65% heart rate.


----------



## Jvette73 (Aug 3, 2003)

thanks Jodi.  I knew if I spouted someting wrong then I would surely get corrected.  Its all in the learnin curve.  Im listinin and learnin.  I recently figured out that part of maturity is realizing that I know a hell of alot less then I think I do.  too bad it took me 39 years to figure that one out.  By the time im totally mature I wont know squat.  Ignorance is bliss in some cases they say.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 3, 2003)

Learning is never ending unfortunately and nobody will ever know it all.  
 So much for wishing it so


----------



## firebat (Aug 3, 2003)

I'm going to start doing cardio in the morning...4 days a week.
I'm going to try the cycle sprint 2 min at 90%, 1 min cool down at 50%, for about 25 minutes for those days.

as for my diet, since measuring crap takes too much time im just going to try to eat more chicken and less fat.  and ill try to stay around 2,000 calories a day.




when i say cycle sprint i just mean cycling hard and fast on my bike since its easier on the knees.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 3, 2003)

Why so much cardio?

Do you want to lose the muscle you work to hard to obtain?


----------



## firebat (Aug 3, 2003)

well   everyone is always saying the best way to lose fat is to do cardio.  i dont know how much is enough. losing fat is more important to me than gaining muscle right now.  if i can add a couple lbs of muscle whilst in the process, thats just icing on the cake.

so what do you recommend for cardio if i list 4 days a week?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 3, 2003)

The best way to lose fat is with proper diet and building muscle.  Each pound of muscle burns up to an additional 50 cals per day just sitting there.  Cardio burns your muscle.  Diet is key and there is no substitute for it.

2 20 min. HIIT sessions a week and if you really want more 1 30 min. session of traditional cardio 65% heart rate


----------



## firebat (Aug 3, 2003)

thanks for the advice jodi


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 4, 2003)

Jodi is right on money with cardo that is what i do


----------



## Jvette73 (Aug 4, 2003)

Thanks for the advice from me too Jodi.  I was thinkin I should be doin more cardio.  Problem is I could rarely fit it into my schedule.  Since I dont really need that much cardio,  I guess its all for the better.


----------



## firebat (Aug 4, 2003)

ok so how should i exactly do a HIIT session for 20 min.?  is it like 2 min at 90% then 1 min at 50% for 20 min?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 4, 2003)

Do a search in the training forum.  There are tons of post on how to do High Intensity Interval Training.


----------



## AgainstAllOdds (Aug 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> First of all NO on the cheeses.  Too much fat.  Secondly too much cardio will only burn LBM.  Stick with 2-3 sessions a week of either 20 mins HIIT or 30-40 mins traditional cardio at 65% heart rate.



What's bad about a lot of fat if he's doing low carb?


----------



## gr81 (Aug 16, 2003)

certain types of fat like dairy fat is not going to help, it will hinder, he wants to eat the right types of fat like omega 3 fa and such. just b/c he is on a low carb diet, that doesn't mean it would be a fair trade off to eat more fat.


----------



## AgainstAllOdds (Aug 16, 2003)

If he restricts saturated fats too severely, he will just lower his T levels...


----------



## gr81 (Aug 16, 2003)

yes, certain types of fats, we are just telling him to stay away from dairy, which is not a good source of fat anyway you slice it. Even on a bulking cycle, there is no up side to eating dairy. ALA and CLA ahould stilll be in his diet though


----------



## kdwa1 (Aug 16, 2003)

I'd just like to add a couple things for thought here.Skim milk & non-fat cheeses are great sources of protein.They say cottage cheese is one of the best so they are good additions to a high protein diet.It really depends on the diary.I stick to Mozzerella and Skim milk on occasion.Skim milk adds a few extra carbs if I feel depleted.Of course cheese in moderation.Gotta find the balance,right?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2003)

On a cut...................No, no milk, no cheese.  If someone wants to cut that means you have to go without.  Now if your looking for just a healthy lifestyle then fine but again, this is cutting we're talking about.


----------



## kdwa1 (Aug 17, 2003)

I'll go along with that call Jodi.But I still feel that  a person can get heavily cut with moderate non-fat diary.For pros who are competing probably not.


----------



## AgainstAllOdds (Aug 17, 2003)

Why no dairy? CKD site says cheeses are fine to eat for cutting.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 17, 2003)

That's a Keto diet which is alot different from most diets.


----------



## Fit Freak (Aug 17, 2003)

You can certainly cut with dairy...some find they retain fluid but IMHO you can still keep some of it in your diet when cutting...ideally cottage cheese.  I would say to drop the milk and regular cheese though.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 17, 2003)

I agree on the cottage cheese but no other dairy IMO.


----------



## gr81 (Aug 17, 2003)

I agree with Jodi, dairy is no good if you are seriously cutting


----------



## zebra53 (Aug 18, 2003)

Can someone give me a detailed example of a good HIIT workout?


----------



## firebat (Aug 22, 2003)

im doing 10 second sprints with 30 seconds going easy for 20 minutes.  well trying to get to 20.


----------

